# Please Help!



## sgpalfrey (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi! Arrived here in Abu Dhabi May 20, 2013 as first timer in working abroad. I found out that there are lies in contract. 
1. First the employer says to the agency that the workplace is just walking distance which is not. it is 5kilomoterd approximately. No transpo provided after we asked. 

2. I work in Salon field, and we do 11 to 12 hours regular days no overtime pay. 
The Manager says..if it's the salon its just like that. (For me for how I understand legalities what is written on the paper that what shoould be followed am i Right?)

3. No payslips was given during payday. they keep it. 


4. Few weeks ago into my surpised the employer talked to me to that she will deduct my salary and she took off 20% of it. Not much left for me. This is what happened to everyone in this salon. 


5. Yesterday we asked to come early at work to signed a labour contract. I read it and my salary on the contract is less 20% from my contract from my country of origin? (Is this legal?) it is stated there that we will banned about 1 year after 2 years of our contract if we are not going to renew on the same sponsor. ( I asked her why: she said becuase she spent her money on our training and she will not be happy of others will benefit it. (To where the money goes during our tenure with her?..to her right..this is very inhuman). 
And not only that I also suffered from serious insult from the manager which a Filipna too, and this is upsets me. I'm smart enough i have a record of that conversation. 

I don't know what exactly to do as I dont want my family member to be worried. 

I want justice but I don't know how.


I will appreciate all the opinions and advices you will give me. 


SG


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

DO NOT sign the contract if you are not happy with it.
Contact the ministry of labour Ministry of Labour to better understand your rights. The call center number is on the home page


----------

